# Any1 know what breed she is.



## CraigWeston (May 2, 2020)




----------



## noteworthy (Apr 24, 2020)

Boxer lab cross? Just a guess...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I see Staffy, but likely something else too.

How old is she?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

loving the colour
Like Rafa I see staffy
but there nothing to judge her against for size, length, height
how old is she and what was mum


----------



## CraigWeston (May 2, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> loving the colour
> Like Rafa I see staffy
> but there nothing to judge her against for size, length, height
> how old is she and what was mum


She is around 13 weeks old and I don't know what her mum is, I've been told staff and boxer but unsure


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would say that cross could be an accurate guess.

She looks a little long on the leg to be all Staffy and she does have some head characteristics of a Boxer.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Spitting image of my first dog as a puppy.

Cant help no cross as mine was rescued. He grew into his legs though.


----------



## zazzgu198 (May 2, 2020)

CraigWeston said:


> View attachment 438337


so cuttie!


----------



## Harry Cooper (Jun 2, 2020)

CraigWeston said:


> View attachment 438337


Looks like she has some Staffy and boxer? She is adorable though


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Before I read the comments I was going to say staffy x boxer.


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

So cute


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

KinoaKiki said:


> So cute


I can't help but notice that you're replying to old threads, any reason ?


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

SusieRainbow said:


> I can't help but notice that you're replying to old threads, any reason ?


Sorry I didnt notice they were old. Im new at this forum, I was reading some of the threads

Im going to post some pictures of my dogs


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

KinoaKiki said:


> Sorry I didnt notice they were old. Im new at this forum, I was reading some of the threads


Well, you've got your 25 posts now.


----------



## HelenJT (Sep 23, 2020)

noteworthy said:


> Boxer lab cross? Just a guess...


I agree.


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

Did you ever figure out what breed she is? She's lovely!


----------

